# Has anyone purchased one of these?



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I happened on Ebay today to see this and thought it would be very interesting to take to shows and displays.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Linear-...584748?hash=item2109dfd4ec:g:ZcAAAOSwFNZWuh1z
Mike


----------



## Train Kid (Mar 5, 2016)

Fifer said:


> I happened on Ebay today to see this and thought it would be very interesting to take to shows and displays.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Linear-...584748?hash=item2109dfd4ec:g:ZcAAAOSwFNZWuh1z
> Mike


No.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mike, it looks like a nice chunk of cash for the little oval? 
Are you thinking resale?:smokin:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Mike, it looks like a nice chunk of cash for the little oval?
> Are you thinking resale?:smokin:


No , I was thinking of the technical side as a display at shows.
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Train Kid said:


> No.


:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Be nice if they were half of that price, better yet a 1/4 of that price.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Be nice if they were half of that price, better yet a 1/4 of that price.


This would apply to almost anything in the world !!

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

Nope not I


----------

